# R32 interior makeover



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

So my rebuild is going well and I've taken a bit of time to sort interior ideas out. Running a rear half cage so made sure everything fitted nicely. I've made my own rear seat delete and a fresh rear shelf while I was at it. I also modified the rear door cards to fill the gap. Front and rear door cards and seat delete will be overlayed in a Matt carbon fibre,everything else in faux suede. Back to the body work.?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice work mate. Look forward to seeing the uodates


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

i am working with carbon at home also for interieur, black suede and carbon parts i make myself :


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Gojira they look really good, are you also doing the front doorcards the same? 
I would love some for the front and backs on mine if you ever made another set ;-)


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

The molds for the front door panels are ready
Just need to wait for some more carbonfiber


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Molds for fronts are already done ? cool can't wait to see them


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

those rear carbon parts are also made in a mold, you can see by the part that came fresh out of the mold.

Here is one side finished with clear coat on it :


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the pictures  they look really nice.

Seriously, you need to make some of these to sell.

Whats the rest of your interior look like?


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

Interieur not changed so much, as i am werking on it now.
I noticed my project page didn't got an update for a long time, so I think tomorrow will update it with some nice pics


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

rear side panels are in the shop to get some alcantara black color on them, here's a pic of the other side panel i finished the carbon today :


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I need some of these in my life!


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

wait untill i have the rear panels back from the leather making man ,
with black alcantara on it, and the carbon inserts glued to them, for final pics.

I need to order more carbon fiber twill, as i ran out,
and then i start directly on the front door panels.

also will be looking out for a R32 dashboard, i whant to make it bottom half in carbon and top half covered in alcantara, so the sun doesn't shine in my eyes.

I can make you also a set of these if you whant, BUT :

I will not sand them down and clear coat them, to much work,
and i have work enough on my car, and second, i don't know what prize to ask for them


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Any more updates from the OP?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

nice one N.I. R32 GTR, looking forward to seeing more progress, keep at it


----------



## Pwizzzle (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks lovely, im sure a few people would buy them if you start making


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

Another good day..?


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

got some updates if topic starter doesn't mind ?


















now working on front door panels










molds are sanded and polished ready for some carbon tomorrow :


----------

